# San Luis Pass Park 10/4-10/6



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hookem-Gal and I went to San Luis Pass Park and got a great site (not near as crowded) and caught some fish both nights, met a bunch of good people (all retirees), and had a dang good time. We left the boat at home and took the cart instead because we fished the lights this time. Some of the pics won't download from my phone but here are the ones that did. Go Go Go RVin! and fishin!.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report.I will surely be checking them out.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

why are your coals on top of the grill


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

I love fishing that place, I learned all about Mirrorlures when I was 15 fishing there. I was using live shrimp and a popping cork not catching much and I was watching an older guy whack 'em on mirrorlures. I went over and talked to him and he taught me how to do it. I have fond memories of that park before it was a park.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*SLPP and night fishing with Mirrolures*

We never fish with live shrimp there. Always had more luck with bigger fish and more fish with the Mirrodine Minis, either 14MR or 17MR. Nothing bigger. The smaller the better under the lights. Hookem Gal loves to fish at night and usually outfishes me every time. Hey, Sea Hunt, the coals burn better on the grill. I put the steaks, sausage, dogs and burgers on the top grill. Did it the other way and this way was better. Thats our travel grill, nothing fancy, but it cooks some dang good filets. By the way, I have already booked our trips to SLPP for this summer and fall. It fills up fast. Couldn't get an A spot at all this year!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks for the info will try that, we will be there 2nd weekend april look for us


----------

